# Synchro Mail et Ipad ?



## bertol65 (5 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, je n'arrive pas a synchroniser mes mails dans Mail sur mon Imac avec ceux de mon Ipad. pourtant j'ai bien coché Synchroniser les comptes Mail sur Itunes.
marre de ce p....n d'Ipad. Passe des heures à essayer de comprendre comment ça marche.
Quelle perte de temps !


----------



## beR (6 Décembre 2012)

Moi je m'en suis bien sorti...... j'en ai eu mare de chercher, j'ai laissé tomber!


----------



## bertol65 (6 Décembre 2012)

Oui mais après 2 mois d'absence, retour à la maison, ouverture du iMac et belle surprise ! plus de 600 mails non lus. Pratique non !
Le seul truc pour lequel le ipad est fait, il le fait même pas bien. 
Je n'arrive pas non plus à avoir les mêmes dossiers que dans mon Mail sur imac.


----------



## Papagégé (6 Décembre 2012)

Pourquoi synchroniser ?

Avec un compte mail en imap tout ce passe très bien . Les courriels effacés sur l'iMac de la maison je ne les ai pas sur mon iPad et inversement .


----------



## bertol65 (6 Décembre 2012)

J'ai des comptes gmail en imap qui fonctionnent bien avec Mail sur mon imac.
cCmment fais tu pour régler Mail de iPad en imap ?


----------



## lineakd (6 Décembre 2012)

@bertol65, comme ceci --> Configurer l'application Mail sur un appareil Apple et accéder à la messagerie Gmail. Et existe aussi une application Gmail.


----------



## bertol65 (6 Décembre 2012)

Merci je vais essayer.


----------



## bertol65 (8 Décembre 2012)

je neveux pas créer un nouveau compte je veux que le pop passe en imap.
comment faire ?
J'en peux plus du ipad !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> J'ai des comptes gmail en imap qui fonctionnent bien avec Mail sur mon imac.
> cCmment fais tu pour régler Mail de iPad en imap ?



Si les comptes sont déjà en IMAP sur le Mac, il suffit de faire une synchro par iTunes en activant la synchro des comptes mails dans les paramètres de synchronisation.


----------



## bertol65 (9 Décembre 2012)

En fait mes comptes sur mon IMac ne sont pas en imap, j'etais persuadé qu'ils l'etaient.
Par contre sur le site gmail ils le sont.
Comment passer sur le IMac mes comptes de pop à imac ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Décembre 2012)

Voir ici : http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=fr&answer=77695.


----------



## bertol65 (9 Décembre 2012)

Je suis déjà allé sur ce lien. Mais je ne veux pas créer un nouveau compte en imap, je veux transformer un compte déjà existant (pop)sur mon iMac en imap.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Je suis déjà allé sur ce lien. Mais je ne veux pas créer un nouveau compte en imap, je veux transformer un compte déjà existant (pop)sur mon iMac en imap.



Modifie les paramètres de ton compte en mettant ceux de l'IMAP.


----------



## bertol65 (10 Décembre 2012)

Suffit il de changer Serveur de réception : pop.gmail.com.       En imap.gmail.com
Et faut il changer le serveur d'envoi (smtp)
Merci.


----------



## wip (10 Décembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Suffit il de changer Serveur de réception : pop.gmail.com. En imap.gmail.com
> Et faut il changer le serveur d'envoi (smtp)
> Merci.


1- oui
2 - Non


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Décembre 2012)

bertol65 a dit:


> Suffit il de changer Serveur de réception : pop.gmail.com.       En imap.gmail.com
> Et faut il changer le serveur d'envoi (smtp)
> Merci.



Tu mets :

- serveur de réception : imap.gmail.com
- serveur d'envoi (SMTP) : smtp.gmail.com:_ton adresse mail_

Dans "Avancé" :

- Port : 993
- "Utiliser SSL" et "Utiliser la commande IDLE si le serveur la gère" cochés.


----------



## bertol65 (10 Décembre 2012)

J:ai changé le pop en imap avec le port 995 , j'ai eu un message sur le certificat imap de gmail qui pourrait poser des problèmes de confidentialité. J'ai cliqué autoriser quand même, le courrier a été relevé mais toujours pas synchronisé.
je viens de changer le port de 995 à 993 : plus de message sur le certificat mais et ca ne fonctionne pas. Mail sur mon Mac ne relève pas le courrier

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h06 ----------

en passant de pop a imap le certificat d'accés au serveur n'est plus valide car il reste en pop.
Comment peut on le transformer en imap ?


----------

